# Wanted: V-spec II carbon bonnet



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Title says all. I'm looking for a V-spec II bonnet in carbon. 

I have a normal one in TV2 bayside blue for exchange plus I pay something in addition


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not a problem to source Just expensive


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

How much?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Without chips cracks etc 

Last one was £3k plus shipping


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

I became an offer from Malaysia for a one with 3 chips for around 4000usd plus shipping. Buying directly from Japan seems to be cheaper for good condition


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

Found one, can be closed


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Where out of interest?


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> Where out of interest?


Bought one from Japan and shipped it with Japwest Mods to europe. Recently recieved it.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

PR-34 said:


> Bought one from Japan and shipped it with Japwest Mods to europe. Recently recieved it.




You’re very fortunate; didn’t this take months to come through?
High risk but glad you got it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Now the cheeky question, how much did it cost?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Now the cheeky question, how much did it cost?




Toni!!!

I am begining to question your '*man*'ners...

At least give him the option to PM!!


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

TABZ said:


> You’re very fortunate; didn’t this take months to come through?
> High risk but glad you got it.


Thanks, yeah it was a bit risky as I didn't knew many good reviews for this company but I'm glad I recieved it. Yes we had 10 months to wait (first 2 months were waiting until the container will be full, next few months were some other issues in japan) but I was very patient. 





tonigmr2 said:


> Now the cheeky question, how much did it cost?


It was a bit pricey but still cheaper than the other options I had in this year.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not too cheeky, it's in the public interest. 

Thanks for the reply chap.


----------

